# Any experience with Bloomfield Orchids?



## mchristie (Oct 9, 2013)

I was thinking of putting together an order with them and thought I would get you guys opinions first. I can't find much mention of them anywhere and wondered if anyone has purchased any paphs from them recently. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2013)

Not recently but had good luck with them in the past. Someone here used to work with them but he hasn't been seen around here for a while.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Twice in 2 days!?  
Joe has some good plants. Ask CNYCharles if they had anything decent at last weeks show.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 10, 2013)

Imported from them few times...very good plants


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2013)

I've only ordered once, it was a long time ago, no complaints!


----------



## Ray (Oct 10, 2013)

Spent a day with Joe in his greenhouse a few years ago, before a speaking engagement. He opened a really nice bottle of wine and we shot the breeze all afternoon.

He used to advertise a lot and had some of the nicest plants I've ever seen, but he has slipped off the map as of late.


----------

